# Need hunting lease



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Looking for a new place to hunt, management minded, bow or gun maybe both. East, west, north Texas. I have an atv and all my own gear.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

I am in the same boat. Its hard trying to find a decent place to hunt around here.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

X3 im looking as well. Good luck guys.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

Call Lynn @ 4094298387 Just north of woodville TX


----------



## capt4fish (Dec 4, 2004)

Give me a call at 713-301-4545.


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks for the info Profish00 and the offer capt4fish sounds like an awesome place.

Just to clarify I am looking to spend max around $1700, thats about all I can swing as of now.


----------

